# 14lb Fireline alternative...braid?



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi all, It's time to change the 14lb Fireline in my Shimano Catala 401 again but I want to try something different.

Firstly would it be worth going to "real" braid (being 14lb), and will that affect casting in a good or bad way?

I've only had the Fireline and like it's feel at that weight, though it's 20 and 30lb are a bit stiff (keep that on my egg beaters)

So what's as good as or better, comes in grey or something like it, and is cheaper and available online (in 300m lengths)?

Go!


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Could be wrong (I quite often am  ), but I thought Fireline was not designed for use on baitcast reels? Has a more oval profile where you want something round.

Doubt you will get great quality lines for much less than Fireline though unless you get find a really good sale. I loaded my overhead with Whiplash which has been on there for couple of years and still looking pretty good. MO Tackle has it for about $40 odd.

The upside if spending a bit more on braids is that they tend to last a little longer before the fading/fluffing starts.

Rob.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi Fisherdan, I have used 14lb rapala braid a little and Fins for some time now mainly on spinning reels. I like Fins, no problems casting, knot strength etc, available in 14lb, green or yellow. I will give Tuff Line a go next also, as that is apparently really good. Only bad braid I have come accross is Millenium braid by Platil, couldnt cast it without knotting and I threw it away. I stay away from fused lines like spiderwire and fireline, so cant comment on these.

I picked the Fins up at Rays Camping during their 30% off sales which come up every so often. Better to pay a few extra $ for something you will be happy with and get full use out of. Throwing crap braid away (even the cheap stuff) is expensive.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

I've recently tried Fins...seems very good (it's not cheaper though)


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Fins hey... I shouldn't have said cheaper, only bought cheap line once before, just looking for a bargain!


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

This is the one I bought:

http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... uct_id=458

I payed a bit more than that locally though


----------



## FletcherG1991 (Apr 17, 2007)

Fireline can be used on baitcaster and spinning reels, the thinga bout that they should only be used on spins is a myth.

If your looking for a Braid, then go for Nitlon, doesn't tangle anywhere near as much as Fins, is alot softer and you will get much better casting distance out of it. Comes in both fluro green and a royal blue kind of colour. About $40 for a 125 yard spool but worth it.

Cheers,
Fletcher


----------



## Allan (Jun 28, 2007)

G'day Fisherdan,

I recently respooled my baitcaster with new braid. After much shopping around I decided to spend a little extra cash to get the optimum casting performance from my reel. I do a fair amount of bass fishing (although I'm living in WA at the moment) so knowing my lure will end up where I want it is vital. I ended up purchasing some Sufix Performance braid. It is a little pricey but it's great for casting as it's round as apposed to the opaque shape of fireline and spiderwire. A more cost effective way of spooling your reel with braid is to lead on with mono first. I usually only have 100m or so of braid to fill the spool on a baitcaster and a little more for a bottom bashing outfit. Something to think about.

Allan


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Platypus Super Braid. One of the best lines out there!

Plus it's an Aussie brand :wink: (Puts his little flag away again)


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the feedback guys, there's a lot of line out there :? :?

I've ordered some tufline 15lb for 28 bucks and will lay it over some backing and if it's no good I'll send it to Dave73 

Thanks again!


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Dan,

I don't think you will be disappointed.

I use Tuff line and Power Pro and both I would say are excellent.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Fisherdan, Where did you find Tufline for that price? 
I think I may have to get some also..


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=catalogue&category_id=195


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

I'm trying Spiderwire Stealth.
It's impregnated with Teflon, so it's not so abrasive on your guides.
Picked some up on Ebay.

Chris


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Gunston said:


> I'm trying Spiderwire Stealth.
> It's impregnated with Teflon, so it's not so abrasive on your guides.
> Picked some up on Ebay.
> 
> Chris


Bloody teflon, it's in everything! I bet some day some goose puts it in beer to make it go down smoother :?

I'm keen to see how it helps with knots holding though??


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Good point about the knots Dan. I haven't used it yet, it was recommended to me by a mate of mine who's judgement in such things I would trust.
Here is his website:
http://www.gcfishing.com/index.html

As for the beer is that a bad thing   

Chris


----------

